# ABC Supply Co. Inc. Acquires Chesapeake Siding and Roofing



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*ABC Supply Co. Inc. Acquires Chesapeake Siding and Roofing*

02/24/2009*BELOIT, WI -- *ABC Supply Co. Inc. has acquired Chesapeake Siding and Roofing, a wholesale distributor of exterior building products, effective Feb. 23. The transaction includes two locations - one in Chesapeake, Va. and one in Jarvisburg, N.C.
ABC Supply is the largest wholesale distributor of roofing in the United States and one of the nation's largest distributors of siding, windows and other select exterior building products.
"The acquisition of Chesapeake Siding and Roofing fits our strategy of providing accessible locations in all major geographic markets as we continue to build a national network of wholesale distribution centers for the professional contractor," said David Luck, chief executive officer and president of ABC Supply.
The former Chesapeake Siding and Roofing stores are located at 7349 Caratoke Hwy. in Jarvisburg and 1329 Victory Blvd. in Chesapeake. As ABC Supply building material centers, the stores will serve residential and commercial construction professionals and carry a complete assortment of roofing materials, siding, insulation, windows, doors and related tools. They also will give area builders, remodeling contractors and specialty contractors access to ABC Supply's team of experts and a portfolio of services designed to meet their unique needs.
All 15 Chesapeake Siding and Roofing employees will be retained by ABC Supply.
"We are pleased to welcome them into the ABC Supply organization," Luck said. "We look forward to continuing to support area contractors by providing new products and the additional services they need to serve their customers and grow their businesses."
Later this year, both stores will be redesigned as Solution Centers, becoming premier destinations for product information and selection for contractors and their clients.
With the two new locations, ABC Supply has 18 branches in the Mid-Atlantic region, including two stores in Richmond, Va. and locations in Norfolk, Va. and Newport News, Va.
Founded in 1982 and headquartered in Beloit, Wis., ABC Supply operates nearly 380 branches in 46 states and the District of Columbia. More information is available online at www.abcsupply.com


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

This is my hometown. Chesapeake has been going down the tubes for years.

McDaniels Roofing opened it up as a way to get their own material prices down. McDaniels has been falling off for 5 years now. Too much family, too much entitlement. I worked for them as a sub 10-15 years ago. They used to own this area. 

My office manager ran Chesapeake's office for about ten years, so I have heard all the stories. Basically, when you run a business more on emotion and ego than on the Numbers, this is what can happen.

BTW, ABC doesn't do a very good job in this market.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

OUTLAW said:


> BTW, ABC doesn't do a very good job in this market.


Maybe that's why they bought it?


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

I think they bought it to get the Jarvisberg location. That is the Outer Banks of North Carolina. Its a very popular vaction spot.

They bought the Jarvisberg store building and all. The Chesapeake VA branch they are just leasing the building. I think they will close it when the lease is up.


----------

